# AMD or INTEL RIG?



## RevengE (May 9, 2009)

alright guys..I am looking at building another system. For those of you who know me I sold all the componets from my i7 rig to help pay for school. I want a rig that's nice fast and going to be able to play all the new games Coming out, I don't need top of the line componets. I still have my cosmos S my acer g24 and my keyboard/mouse and 850w power supply, all I need is CPU Ram Videocard and motherboard and a nice aircooler. I'm looking to spend maybe 600.00 the less the better. Also anyone here selling a gtx-280 for cheap LMK or even a 285.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 9, 2009)

I may be selling my e1200 chip soon if yah want it (AMD 5kBE equivalent), does 3.2 8x400fsb almost stock volts like +.02. As far as any other parts, I have none available.


----------



## RevengE (May 9, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> I may be selling my e1200 chip soon if yah want it (AMD 5kBE equivalent), does 3.2 8x400fsb almost stock volts like +.02. As far as any other parts, I have none available.


I'm thinking about getting a 940 BE. I might want that though.


----------



## mlee49 (May 9, 2009)

XFX 280 w/Vmods for $230

BUY IT!


----------



## Assassin48 (May 9, 2009)

i will have a complete system other then the mobo for sale in a week or 2 if you can wait that long

940BE
Foxconn A79A-S
8gb DDR2 1066 ram 
Zalman 9700 NT


----------



## RevengE (May 9, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> i will have a complete system other then the mobo for sale in a week or 2 if you can wait that long
> 
> 940BE
> Foxconn A79A-S
> ...



Keep me informed.


----------



## DreamSeller (May 9, 2009)

yeah better go with the amd and you will have "top of the line componets"


----------



## newtekie1 (May 9, 2009)

If you want to buy new, you could really go either way.

I think a decent P45 board+E8000/Q9000+GTX275 would suite you needs nicely.

If you want to go even cheaper, you could go with something like an E5200 and an HD4770.  You could probably put together a nice setup that will do what you need for under $400.

Hell, even going with an AMD Phenom II 810+decent 780G board+HD4770 would be a damn powerful system for probably half your budget.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 9, 2009)

Hey man I'm selling my MSI 790GX and Crucial Ballistix 4gb when I get my DDR3 stuff  The ballistix aren't even 3 days old too!






http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130190R

Got my 720BE at 3.6ghz 1.4v and it handles it great


----------



## RevengE (May 11, 2009)

alright so..I'm going to go with a PII 940..I am still looking for a MB,VGA and the ram I got is a set of 4gb of corsair Dominator series with a fan. Videos cards I'm intrested in include GTX-260/275/280 I'm going to try nvidia again, I haven't used them for a few years and I'm intrested in the way their cards perform. Suggestions for MB/VGA are welcomed


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 11, 2009)

Up that to a 945 or go down to a 720BE, just in case you wish to get an AM3 board. Expands your options.


----------



## cdawall (May 11, 2009)

you can buy my whole rig


phenom 955 (ES)
M4A78T-E
6GB DDR1600 cas7
32GB SLC SSD
4870X2+4850X2
xigmatek dark knight+skythe ultra kaze


----------



## Studabaker (May 11, 2009)

I've built an Intel system after years of AMD boxes and I am thinking of going back to AMD when I decide to step up from this one.  No particular reason really, I've just decided that I prefer the way everything works (and costs) in AMD systems.


----------



## LittleLizard (May 11, 2009)

buy shadowfold mobo and ram, jrRacinFan videocard and cpu

220+100+shadowstuff = fits your bill


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 11, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> buy shadowfold mobo and ram, jrRacinFan videocard and cpu
> 
> 220+100+shadowstuff = fits your bill



CPU is no longer available (Sorry trading for watercooling parts)

When was I selling my video card?


----------



## RevengE (May 11, 2009)

cdawall said:


> you can buy my whole rig
> 
> 
> phenom 955 (ES)
> ...


Well I don't really have a need for 6gb of ddr3 I had that much in my i7 rig.


----------



## LittleLizard (May 11, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> CPU is no longer available (Sorry trading for watercooling parts)
> 
> When was I selling my video card?



D'Oh, i confused you with cdawall.


----------



## RevengE (May 11, 2009)

I've already decided on the PII 940/4GB of corsair dominator series ram. I need a MB/VGA and CPU aircooler and I'm set. I would like a EVGA VGA in any of the ones mentioned above. motherboard can be anyone that is good and I don't have to bios flash for the PII.


----------



## LittleLizard (May 11, 2009)

4850 for cdawall and mobo from shadowfold, the rest on a artic freezer 64 or a xiggy


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 11, 2009)

Since your looking at going back to nVidia green camp....

980a
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131383

750a
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131323

780a's aren't worth the price when you have the 980a for not much premium over the 750a.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 11, 2009)

The 980a is a 780a with no onboard graphics, exact same board as the M3N-HT 780a.


----------



## RevengE (May 11, 2009)

Yes, I'm looking at nvidia. I haven't used them in a few years and want to test them out.


----------



## RevengE (May 11, 2009)

anyone know if they are selling these yet? http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/EAH4890_TOP_SuperML/ because I think this card changed my mind with Nvidia.


----------



## wiak (May 11, 2009)

try AMD Phenom II 720, 4GB DDR2 1066, 500GB Samsung F1, Radeon HD 4770 and a good 790X, GX or 780G board

same performace as a Phenom II 940 in games and wont cost you a arm and a leg


----------



## ShadowFold (May 11, 2009)

RevengE said:


> anyone know if they are selling these yet? http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/EAH4890_TOP_SuperML/ because I think this card changed my mind with Nvidia.



Just so you know, all the 4890 customs are coming out over the next few weeks. That's just what I heard..


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 11, 2009)

RevengE said:


> anyone know if they are selling these yet? http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/EAH4890_TOP_SuperML/ because I think this card changed my mind with Nvidia.



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121311

May not be SuperGL caps but it is EAH4890 Top and it has voltage tweak


----------



## RevengE (May 11, 2009)

I want the one that w1zzard reviewed. I love the heatsink. This is a tad different.


----------



## suraswami (May 11, 2009)

check with DD for the awesome xigmatek cpu cooler.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=83933

awesome cooler, many of us have it and its one of the best for taming beasts.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 12, 2009)

Since DD's Xig is pending, here is an alternative that is relatively inexpensive that would work VERY VERY well . . 

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/akevo120fori.html

I'm certain many other members have seen me refer to this cooler.


----------



## blkhogan (May 12, 2009)

@ RevengE I was right were you are a few months ago. Ended up going to the "green camp" for gfx. Really liked the EVGA 280 that I had but I still personaly prefer ATI based gfx. I would recomend doing a 720 BE build, great power and flexability for a damn good price. I have a 940 BE and a 720 BE sitting side by side right here as I type this, they run neck in neck with little or no performance difference. Actualy the 720 will clock higher and runs cooler on less volts than the 940. Thinking of selling it, interested?


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (May 12, 2009)

GET A PHENOM II! >.> Kick ass from what I have seen


----------



## RevengE (May 12, 2009)

blkhogan said:


> @ RevengE I was right were you are a few months ago. Ended up going to the "green camp" for gfx. Really liked the EVGA 280 that I had but I still personaly prefer ATI based gfx. I would recomend doing a 720 BE build, great power and flexability for a damn good price. I have a 940 BE and a 720 BE sitting side by side right here as I type this, they run neck in neck with little or no performance difference. Actualy the 720 will clock higher and runs cooler on less volts than the 940. Thinking of selling it, interested?



How much?


----------



## blkhogan (May 12, 2009)

RevengE said:


> How much?



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=88185


----------



## ShadowFold (May 12, 2009)

I'd go with hogan's 720BE man. They really are the best for gaming!


----------



## RevengE (May 12, 2009)

Im thinking of going with one of these for now http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150348 now I have a acer g24 will this video card give me good framerates with that type of monitor? or should I eventually get another?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 12, 2009)

I'd get a 1gb for a 24"
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102825
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150351
I've had 1gb cards and 512mb at 1920x1080, and the extra memory makes a pretty big difference in average/minimum fps.


----------



## RevengE (May 12, 2009)

ahhh I didnt see the xfx one with 1gb I will get that one, its a good price.


----------



## RevengE (May 12, 2009)

what would be the Best bang for buck motherboard that supports PII Out of the box?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 12, 2009)

DDR2 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131368
DDR3 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131366

All 7 series chipsets support Phenom II out of the box, the only one that seems to have problems out of the box is the 955, no idea why.


----------



## RevengE (May 12, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> DDR2 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131368
> DDR3 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131366
> 
> All 7 series chipsets support Phenom II out of the box, the only one that seems to have problems out of the box is the 955, no idea why.



weird? well I think im going to stick with 4gb of DDR2. I had DDR3 with my I7 rig and it was not that big of a difference.


----------



## RevengE (May 12, 2009)

https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?BundleExist=N&ID=6089169&ChangeQty=0 Here is my Rebuild


----------



## ShadowFold (May 12, 2009)

It's empty for me. Take a screenshot of it or make it shared.


----------



## RevengE (May 12, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231246
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131368
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150351
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103471


----------



## RevengE (May 12, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Just so you know, all the 4890 customs are coming out over the next few weeks. That's just what I heard..



I really want the one W1zzard Reviewed, However money is tight right now. Now all I need is a good cooler for the PII. Also It will either be a 940 or a 720BE I might get Blkhogans


----------



## RevengE (May 14, 2009)

Alright, I'm ordering the new componets Friday..well atleast the video card,Ram,and motherboard. I'm still debating between the PII 940 and 720.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 14, 2009)

If you're gaming and don't care too much about benching, go 720.


----------



## RevengE (May 14, 2009)

Yeah I will take that into consideration.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (May 14, 2009)

i think AMD would be cheaper overall, and cal still overclock well IMO for the price.


----------



## RevengE (May 14, 2009)

pepsi71ocean said:


> i think AMD would be cheaper overall, and cal still overclock well IMO for the price.



I agree. thanks for the Input


----------



## Assassin48 (May 14, 2009)

what components you getting?


----------



## RevengE (May 14, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> what components you getting?



they are listed a few posts back.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 14, 2009)

I'll be putting up a 940 along with other items  next week


----------



## n-ster (May 15, 2009)

Combo deal...

720BE combo deal

For 600$, you could SOOOOOO get you i7 back 

RAM
RAM #2
RAM#3 ( I recommend this 1)

4870 1gb

RAM #3 + 720BE combo + 4870 1gb = 446$ incl. ship - 30$ MIR!


----------



## RevengE (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for helping. I am getting what I posted a few posts back.


----------



## n-ster (May 15, 2009)

DUDE! the thing I suggested is 100$ cheaper! and with 550$ you could practically get an i7 instead... Why not what I suggested may I ask, if it is 100$ cheaper, you can possibly unlock a 4th core, you have the choice to upgrade to AM3 later, and will yield BETTER performance than what you list?


----------



## RevengE (May 15, 2009)

I dislike biostar boards. For $550.00 I could get an i7 and and MB, your forgetting about Ram/Videocard. I appreciate your input. I'm STOL debating on the CPU.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 15, 2009)

Whhat you posted a few posts back looks good Revenge. It'll be a good gaming machine. I just put together a build for a friend using the same board but with the Phenom 9950 because it was what he wanted.

Whether you choose the 720 or 940 you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## RevengE (May 15, 2009)

Thanks, I thought it looked good as well.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 15, 2009)

you should go with amd because its cheaper and I believe that anyone can get the same performance some how overclocking or your own mods etc I have intel but....this setup was so expenisve, worth it? yup, would I do intel again? if I ever had the money for it. my next pc(it will be bought) is going to be AMD


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 15, 2009)

Intel is like the Microsoft of the processor market. They have built their name and will charge money for it...For gaming, it's all AMD for me.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 15, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Intel is like the Microsoft of the processor market. They have built their name and will charge money for it...For gaming, it's all AMD for me.



I completely agree. I love intel but I am not willing to spend the money for it again as a matter of fact Im thinking of selling my Q6600 setup so I can get another AMD setup it'll be cheaper and better


----------



## RevengE (May 15, 2009)

I loved my i7. I agree AMD for gaming I have always had them.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 15, 2009)

RevengE said:


> I loved my i7. I agree AMD for gaming I have always had them.



Loved? What happened? Did she leave you?


----------



## n-ster (May 15, 2009)

he sold it to pay off school I think.. IMO intel is still good even for bang/buck...

245$ gets you i7 920 with tax incl from Micro center
190$ gets you ECS X58 board
80$ gets you 6gb of DDR3

not that expensive lol 

Why don't you like Biostar boards? They rock! Get one of the RAMs I suggested at least  and look for combo deals with the processor!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 15, 2009)

n-ster said:


> he sold it to pay off school I think.. IMO intel is still good even for bang/buck...
> 
> 245$ gets you i7 920 with tax incl from Micro center
> 190$ gets you ECS X58 board
> ...



Il demeure aux Etats-Unis....Micro-Centre n'est pas disponible la bas N-ster  (or is it Centre-Micro? I forget...lol)


----------



## RevengE (May 15, 2009)

I sold my last rig for school money.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 15, 2009)

RevengE said:


> I sold my last rig for school money.



Which of course, is why I'm about to pass you in the WCG Stats eh?  

I'm with ya brother. School will put you in a better place to buy more STUFF!!!!


----------



## n-ster (May 15, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Which of course, is why I'm about to pass you in the WCG Stats eh?
> 
> I'm with ya brother. School will put you in a better place to buy more STUFF!!!!



No I meant Microcenter... the US store  J'achete jamais rien au canada moi lol... 1 heure de voiture et bonjour NY!


----------



## RevengE (May 15, 2009)

Yes..you will be passing me..haha. I haven't been on in a long while.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 15, 2009)

n-ster said:


> No I meant Microcenter... the US store  J'achete jamais rien au canada moi lol... 1 heure de voiture et bonjour NY!



Champlain, NY!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 15, 2009)

n-ster said:


> No I meant Microcenter... the US store  J'achete jamais rien au canada moi lol... 1 heure de voiture et bonjour NY!



What about microbytes? As snobby as they are, sometimes the price is right...as long as you know what you want, If they detect a hint that you're a NoOB they will screw you though...maybe not all locations.



RevengE said:


> Yes..you will be passing me..haha. I haven't been on in a long while.



Montreal


----------



## n-ster (May 16, 2009)

I still don't understand why you don't like Biostar...

230$ for an i7 is still an incredible deal.... I'm sure half of the i7 sales in US were because of them LOL... I might get one too


----------



## RevengE (May 17, 2009)

n-ster said:


> I still don't understand why you don't like Biostar...
> 
> 230$ for an i7 is still an incredible deal.... I'm sure half of the i7 sales in US were because of them LOL... I might get one too



I have had problems with biostar boards in the past.


----------



## RevengE (May 30, 2009)

Alright here is the build I have decided on. Phenom II 940,Asus m4a78,4890 atomic edition(going to try to get on Tuesday when back in stock, if not I'll grab a Toxic.)4gb of mushkin and a Thors hammer CPU cooler.


----------



## Studabaker (May 30, 2009)

RevengE said:


> Alright here is the build I have decided on. Phenom II 940,Asus m4a78,4890 atomic edition(going to try to get on Tuesday when back in stock, if not I'll grab a Toxic.)4gb of mushkin and a Thors hammer CPU cooler.



Good stuff.


----------



## n-ster (May 30, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=90306

You can get the board Assassin is selling as well as 4gb of his Dominators! Great stuff at a good price and you'd be helping him out too


----------

